# Recordable books



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,
We are now officially linked with 2yr old LO but more maddening delays mean mp not until middle of June, grrrr.... 
Anyway sw advised that we get a recordable book for LO, have seen a few online and was wondering if anyone has got one and if so which one did you get?
Love the idea that LO can listen to us read before we meet x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

We used tomy talking photo album fc said it was amazing.  Within a very little while on first day of intro bubba looked at it amd and opened it on my pic she then looked at me and said mum mama and put her arms out a very special moment and one we won't forget.  Xx


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I just remembered that I once bought a recordable birthday card from RNIB, so why not try looking up items for blind or partially sighted people, some might be suitable for your LO. xx


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Great idea Auntie K x
Aaa, we were advised to get the tomy photo album as well as a recordable book. Amazon have a few available, people seem to use them to give to grandchildren etc who live abroad x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Haven't seen them but sound a lovely idea it is all about hearing your voice and seeing  faces we had A4 laminated photos as well they were lying round fc house she loved them and kept bringing them to us and smiling


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, yes they are available from amazon at £18.99 which is the cheapest I have seen.  One of the adopters brought one with them to our group in September and they looked like a fantastic idea.  You can record a message for each photo so your lo can hear your voice and see your photo at the same time. Love them.


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

I can totally recommend the tomy one! We have just used it for our little ones (2 and 3 1/2) and foster care just text to say they love it and haven't left it down!


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

For anyone coming up to matching panel I can highly recommend the Hallmark recordable books, I've brought 'Guess How Much I Love You'. You read the book out loud and your voice is recorded then LO can turn the pages and listen to your voice whilst looking at the pictures  
Can't say I relish listening to my voice when LO brings it home, plus for anyone who knows the story 'little nutbrown hare and big nutbrown hare' becomes like a tongue twister by the end!!


----------

